# Your Web host recommendations?



## casper250c (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to get a host for a couple sites, I'm not looking for free but I'm also not looking for expensive does anyone have any suggestions as to who would be best to go with?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2008)

hostmonster.com 
bluehost.com 
inmotion.com
lunarpages.com 

most have unlimited space/bandwidth with great features for a very cheap 5 buck/month range with good cust. service


----------



## casper250c (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------

